# Finally took some pics



## barry richardson (Dec 9, 2012)

This is what I started with; [attachment=14445]
Actually I started with a much bigger gnarled root section, but didn't get pictures of that.
Then chucked it up and rough turned it:
[attachment=14446]
[attachment=14447]

After about a month of drying, I final turned and finished it to this:
[attachment=14448][attachment=14449]

This was a chalenge, the crevices were packed with dirt and rocks that the pressure washer could not reach. It is responsible for a spent chainsaw chain, couple of spent sawsall blades, and lots of resharpening on the lathe tools.
It is about 11" wide by 13" tall. Testing out my new and improved photo tent as well. May need to tweek it a little, but not bad images for a cheap point & shoot camera IMO.


----------



## Patrude (Dec 9, 2012)

barry richardson said:


> This is what I started with;
> Actually I started with a much bigger gnarled root section, but didn't get pictures of that.
> Then chucked it up and rough turned it:
> 
> ...



Impressive work, nicely done, great finish too. Ya; I bet that was a real challenge!


----------



## drycreek (Dec 9, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## phinds (Dec 9, 2012)

Holy crap batman ... you're a braver man than me. REALLY nice work.

I'm assuming the orange color in the finished photos is just an artifact of the photography, yes?


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 9, 2012)

One of a kind and a biggin too. Love the swirls. Beauitful piece !!!


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 9, 2012)

phinds said:


> Holy crap batman ... you're a braver man than me. REALLY nice work.
> 
> I'm assuming the orange color in the finished photos is just an artifact of the photography, yes?



The color is probably slightly off, but not much. They plant South American Mesquite around the city here almost exclusively because it is better for landscape trees; fast growing, more folliage, fewer thorns etc. I'm sure that's what this is, since I got it from the tree trimmer's dump. They call it either Clilean or Argentine Mesquite. It's wood tends to be more of a gold color, a little coarser grained, and not quite as hard and heavy as native Mesquite. It also has more sapwood that is quite yellow. As far as I know, none of the guys who mill it differentiate between The Native and South American, but there is a noticable difference.


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 9, 2012)

WOW, Barry! Man, you are braver than I. That is just an awesome piece and the pics are very nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## phinds (Dec 9, 2012)

barry richardson said:


> The color is probably slightly off, but not much. They plant South American Mesquite around the city here almost exclusively because it is better for landscape trees; fast growing, more folliage, fewer thorns etc. I'm sure that's what this is, since I got it from the tree trimmer's dump. They call it either Clilean or Argentine Mesquite. It's wood tends to be more of a gold color, a little coarser grained, and not quite as hard and heavy as native Mesquite. It also has more sapwood that is quite yellow. As far as I know, none of the guys who mill it differentiate between The Native and South American, but there is a noticable difference.



HA ... I got it in my head from the raw pics that this was WALNUT, thus my confusion on the final color. Yeah, for mesquite that color makes a lot of sense.

Thanks for unconfusing me.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 10, 2012)

Barry - Very nicely done. Every time I look at it I see something I missed before. Great overall shape. 
Scott


----------



## Cousinwill (Dec 10, 2012)

Awesome looking !! You did a great job with this one !!


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words all!


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 10, 2012)

As others have said, this is drop-dead gorgeous. No question, you found the beauty inside that old lump of wood


----------

